# A Picture Of Starla



## cindylou_38 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi heres a picture of my 5 month old Eskipoo.








In that picture she is only 3 months old.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

CUTE!!! I have a Chihuahua, but it ran away. I don't know if he will come back. LOVE YOUR ESKIPOO!!


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

What a cute dog............. I bet she isn't the least bit spoiled.

Hey on the lost dog, have you considered going to the local post office and spreading word to the postal carriers? Trust me, they see lots of dogs and are constantly looking for them. They might not neccessarily like them, but they have a way spotting them that is uncanny.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

What a gorgeous puppy- Eskipoo?


----------



## Megan (Nov 15, 2006)

What a sweetie


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

An 'Eski-poo' is a cross between an american eskimo and poodle 

Can be either miniature, or toy in either breed.

Cute pup


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------

